# David Hurwitz “How It’s Done” series



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

Seems like our controversial Classical Music critic, David Hurwitz, is starting another new series of videos on Classical Music. He used to review CDs and recordings then gave some relatively rough and general reviews or feelings on them, and even sometimes talk about off-topic histories, but now he is getting into details with various compositions and is putting more analysis to the scores. This series is called "How It's Done" and he just published his first video, which is on the Fourth Symphony of Mahler. Actually, detailed analysis is what exactly I want from Classical Music reviews, because I don't want to hear people talking about music without basis and any music being played, or just rambling about their feelings towards a recording which is possibly purely subjective and biased. This first video of the series is so far so good, in my opinion, so I hope Hurwitz can add more videos in this series and stop rambling with words like "amazing" "fantastic" or "sucks" with zero evidence.

And also, his new series reminded me of another question-what is the way you listen to Classical Music, focus on general feelings/emotions or digging deep into the score and details? I've been deciding between these two ways for a long time, and I focus more on general emotions when I encounter a fresh piece because I am still unable to catch all the details, but as I get more familiar with it, I will study the details more. I have did detailed studies on several Mozart Violin Concertos and Sinfonia Concertante, as well as Brahms VC and Mahler Symphonies. They worked out well so far. So, what are your opinions? Focus more on general feelings or details?

KevinW


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Couldn't you have just posted this in the Hurwitz dedicated thread? Anyway, my opinion of Hurwitz is he's no better than anyone with knowledge about classical music and that has been listening a long-time. In other words, his opinion isn't any more valid than my own, but he passes his own off as being rooted in fact when obviously it isn't.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> Couldn't you have just posted this in the Hurwitz dedicated thread? Anyway, my opinion of Hurwitz is he's no better than anyone with knowledge about classical music and that has been listening a long-time. In other words, his opinion isn't any more valid than my own, but he passes his own off as being rooted in fact when obviously it isn't.


Well, my main point lies in the second paragraph, so I did not put this thread under the Hurwitz one. Maybe I should change the name of the thread. I know Hurwitz is nothing maestro in Classical Music review, but he is the only guy making videos on YouTube that I can find so far. For less experienced listeners like me, I had no choice but watch his videos, and the best we can do is to try our best to figure out what he said that doesn't make sense. So if you hate Hurwitz, please just recommend some more credulous Classical Music critics or become one yourself.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I watched that video today and was not impressed at all. Maybe because I've studied orchestration and have owned that particular score for a long time and performed the symphony. Perhaps a total neophyte may learn something, but he either doesn't know, or can't explain just why that huge chord sounds the way it does. He gives some glib generalities and mentions the lack of trombones, but there's a lot more to it than that. Creating a big, full sound isn't that difficult and there were plenty of composers at that time in history who had figured it out. Hurwitz's film score videos are better. Leave the orchestration lessons to the pros, and there are plenty of those on YouTube already.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

mbhaub said:


> Leave the orchestration lessons to the pros, and there are plenty of those on YouTube already.


I would have to agree with this. What makes his channel unique is that he talks about recordings.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

What I missed in the Mahler video was that Mahler instructed the four horns to play with "Schalltrichter hoch", which is another way to compensate for the lack of trombones with more volume from the horns. A significant detail (and in concert registrations it always looks spectacular...)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've tended to enjoy his videos and get something out of them every time. Same with this one, and for those looking for more in-depth analysis, Hurwitz does mention that it can be done elsewhere. I think its a good idea to focus on a key moment in a work as a sort of taster. I also like how he's inviting listeners to give their suggestions for future videos.

I'm one of those horrible people who are interested in "off-topic histories" and as a result, I do read up on composers who I am interested in. I've aimed at reading a couple of biographies every year, but Mahler isn't high on my list. His _Symphony #4_ is one of the few pieces I really like by him, and I've had the opportunity to hear it live in concert. That buildup and release of tension in the slow movement is a key moment, very poignant, and I remember it bringing me to tears.

In general, I've only got one criticism of Hurwitz. I think that he can afford to manage the time better in his videos.

He could tighten up his scripts, and simplify the format, like one of my favourite series (on key works of literature) called _Thug Notes_. Each short video is made of two parts - plot summary and analysis (including key quotes):






A more concise format like this would be better. Hurwitz has got good material and there's no shortage of topics within his grasp, so he can go on forever.

As a step further, he could do some slick graphics and film it in a studio setting with different camera angles, but this might be too complicated (and costly) to achieve.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

KevinW said:


> .....what is the way you listen to Classical Music, focus on general feelings/emotions or digging deep into the score and details? ...... So, what are your opinions? Focus more on general feelings or details?


Both...usually simultaneously, but repeated listening is helpful...


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

When reading about music or studying scores I'll dig into the details, but not when I listen. I do so for enjoyment pure and simple.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

There are and have been much better such programs.

The apparently defunct Ovation TV network once had one where its host outlined a piece of music in 30 minutes. Discussing the Mahler 5th symphony he said the reason Mahler began most symphonies with funeral marches is because he attended so many funerals as a boy.

Another program by a Brit that appears now on YouTube said Mahler's symphonies go from organized to chaotic because it reflects the household where Mahler was raised, full of physical and mental abuse where he might have to run into the street (where a band might be playing) at any moment to escape.

Look around ... there are more incisive people than Hurwitz all over the place. Here's one:






The "Keeping Score" series also occasionally has something meaningful to say:


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

larold said:


> There are and have been much better such programs.
> 
> The apparently defunct Ovation TV network once had one where its host outlined a piece of music in 30 minutes. Discussing the Mahler 5th symphony he said the reason Mahler began most symphonies with funeral marches is because he attended so many funerals as a boy.
> 
> ...


I had watched this video before. They are pretty good.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I just saw his new video about HIP recordings, and I've got one thing to say.
Don't watch it till the end. You've been warned.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I gave the video a try. It was definitely easier to take in than his reviews of recordings. But I think what he does isn't really that insightful, and can be gleaned by looking at the score without his commentary. Like Hurwitz, I only typically look at the score when something intrigues me, and typically only scores for small ensembles.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> I just saw his new video about HIP recordings, and I've got one thing to say.
> Don't watch it till the end. You've been warned.


I doubt whether he is drunk while making that video.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Ugh! I did not need to see that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The next two in the series are up: *Ravel's Bolero* and *Martinu's Symphony #6*.

I like how he explains overtones in Bolero by focussing on one part played on french horn, celesta and two piccolos. I'll dig out the piece to listen today, although I never need any excuse to play Ravel.

I agree that this piece is easy to underestimate, one of those pieces that has fallen victim to its popularity. As Hurwitz says, Ravel's own comments on it didn't help, although a good number of famous works are valued by the public for the same reasons that they are despised by some connoisseurs.

I haven't watched the Martinu one yet.


----------

